# FR: They saw the ship sink



## amanda381

I'm having a hard time with this phrase.  I want to say,

They saw the Dutch captain's ship sink.

The closest I can manage is,

Ils ont vu le navire du capitaine hollandais a coulé.

Thank you for the corrections!


----------



## arundhati

You can use infinitive here :
"Ils ont vu le navire du capitaine hollandais couler."


----------



## janpol

ou bien "ils ont vu couler le navire du capitaine hollandais"


----------



## SwissPete

to sink = couler, chavirer.


----------



## janpol

"sombrer", aussi
"couler" et "chavirer" ne sont pas tout à fait équivalents. La situation d'un bateau qui a chaviré n'est certes pas très enviable mais ce bateau ne coule pas toujours...


----------



## itka

One more time, janpol, 
_"ils ont vu couler le navire du capitaine hollandais". 		_


----------



## arundhati

La place de "couler" dépend surtout de la hiérarchisation de l'information que l'on veut établir : on le placera plutôt à la fin si l'information principale est que "c'est le navire du capitaine hollandais qui a coulé", plutôt au début si ce qui est le plus important est "qu'il a coulé".
La nuance reste subtile de toute façon...


----------



## janpol

Je partage tout à fait cet avis. Les deux phrases "fonctionnent".
Celle que propose Arundhati est la plus conforme à l'ordre habituel des mots puisque le sujet "le navire du capitaine hollandais" précède le verbe "couler". Cependant, la longueur de ce groupe-sujet, qui repousse loin le verbe "couler", me conduit à avoir une petite préférence pour l'inversion du sujet dans l'infinitive. Mais c'est vraiment de l'ordre du détail et je reconnais qu'il vaut mieux prendre pour critère la "hiérarchisation des informations" dont parle Arundhati.


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Celle que propose Arundhati est la plus conforme à l'ordre habituel des mots puisque le sujet "le navire du capitaine hollandais" précède le verbe "couler".


L'ordre habituel aurait aussi l'avantage d'éviter une ambiguïté potientielle, le verbe _couler_ ayant également un emploi transitif : _Ils ont vu (qqn) couler le navire du capitaine hollandais_.


----------



## janpol

Très intéressant ! Le simple déplacement du verbe induit un possible changement de sens...
Dans l'exemple de ce fil, "qq'un" serait sujet du verbe "couler" et "le navire" deviendrait COD. Une autre phrase donc. Et que serait la phrase anglaise correspondante ?
avec "sombrer" à la place de "couler", plus de problème !


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Est-ce qu'on dit plus facilement :

Qqn a coulé le navire
ou
Qqn a fait couler le navire


----------



## itka

Angle O'Phial said:


> Est-ce qu'on dit plus facilement :
> 
> Qqn a coulé le navire
> ou
> Qqn a fait couler le navire



Moi, je dis indifféremment l'un ou l'autre, mais je ne dis pas ça très souvent et d'autre part, je ne connais rien aux batailles navales !
Par contre, je ne vois pas d'ambiguité avec cette phrase :  _Ils ont vu couler le navire du capitaine hollandais_. = le navire a coulé tout seul. S'il s'agissait d'un acte malveillant, le "quelqu'un" devrait obligatoirement être exprimé :  _Ils ont vu *des pirates* couler le navire du capitaine hollandais_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Angle O'Phial said:


> Qqn a fait couler le navire


En principe, cette phrase est ambiguë, elle aussi…


----------

